# Who Will Modify Chassis



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

I have two chassis that need to be modified to hold a decoder. I called Aztec and the list on engine chassis on his web site are up to date so he can't do mine. Anyone else out there that can do this for me? They must be reputable.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would likely get better response to your post if you
describe the presumably locomotive chassis you wish
to have modified. State the Scale, make and model of locomotive
and any information that you have about it.

Pictures with and without the shell would also be helpful.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I assume you need it milled. Cant give you any names but look in the RM small ads and the like for someone that specialises in DCC conversions.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://store.sbs4dcc.com/sbs4dccnscaleframemillingservice.aspx

https://www.sodigi.com/service01.htm

http://www.dccplus.com/pricing.html

http://www.tvwminiatures.com/services.html

http://www.wmrywesternlines.net/loc_akdiesels.php


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thank you Flyboy and all.*

I've made up my mind to dive in and do it myself. A little filing here and there, drill a hole here and there, how hard can it be?! :thumbsup:


----------

